# a few quick questions



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

1) how the hell do I get the damn console top/shift boot out of my 05 M6 car? I was going to yank it apart to have my machinist make a short stick for the shifter.

2) if I succeed with the above- is anyone else interested in a short stick? Not nearly the same as a true short throw shifter, but much shorter throws than stock. I have been modding cars for years and one of the first things I always do that is cheap and easy is cut down and re-weld the stock shifter if I think the throws are too long. I figure I'd just get one made up for this, should be fairly inexpensive.

3) I have asked before, but didn't get a straight answer- what the hell center secion is in the rear of this car? Are gear sets readily available or are the 3.91's my only option? Also, how well does the rear/axles hold up to drag launches and such with slicks?

Thanks in advance.
Joe


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

1 screw up in front of shifter in the "coin tray" or whatever you call it, then open the armrest and there is a notch where you can lightly pry open the console cover, remove harness plug and pull off cover out from under the front section of console, then boot lifts right off.:cheers


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Thank you, that is what I was missing. I popped the back up and got it all but where it was hung up on the front end. I wasn't sure if I had to pop out the deck and trim up front or not, so I figured I'd ask. I knew it would be something easy that I missed. Thanks again.
Joe


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

No prob! Had mine out a few times with my B&M troubles!


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Ahh, that sucks.. That's another reason I like to do just the stick and not the whole shifter- you get the OEM shifter assembly (for better or worse), don't have to worry about leaks, broken springs, etc. I have gone low 10's on a stock shifter with just a short stick in an F body .
Joe


----------

